# how do you "attach" plants to rocks, etc.



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

I read that you are supposed to attach some plants to driftwood or stones or rocks. how do you do this?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Duct tape.

Just kidding....

plants with rhizomes(anubias, most mosses, java ferns) are typically the plants that need to be attached. You can use fishing line, after it attaches you can remove the line. Whatever you use, just don't cut off water flow tot he rhizome, or you risk the root rotting away.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

shev said:


> You can use fishing line, after it attaches you can remove the line.


Shev & Ph:

Probably because I am old I get the nylon fishing line tied too tight or too loose.

What works for me is fairly fine brown cotton twine which can be purchased at Hobby Lobby. 

After a couple of months the twine will disintegrate but the plant will be attached.




shev said:


> Whatever you use, just don't cut off water flow tot he rhizome, or you risk the root rotting away.


Ph: Triple ditto Shev! 

You will wind up (in the case of Anubias) "breaking off" the live leaf twigs, putting some root growth enhancer on them, planting them and hoping that they survive.

TR


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks guys, thats really good info, I dont have any wood in my tank just was planning to attach them to stones or rocks. I have been ordering off of aquariumplants.com and a few of the plants i ordered recomend being grown that way.


----------

